# I'll tip you in the app



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Yeah, sure you will.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Oh the famous quote all drivers go through. 

Some do some don’t. It’s a thing when speaking of, you could be more forceful. Just a little bit. Then gtfo. 

Only to hope for a tip from them. 

Uber just might not give you another ping because of this feature. But will try and stage you as much as possible at base rate. 

That’s why you just chill sometimes. Just outside the surge of any low amounts.


----------



## ctdude6969 (Sep 14, 2019)

Oh and I'll definitely give you a 5 star!


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

If a pax says ' I'll tip in the app' , that is an automatic 1* in my pax rating policy.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Cash, gas, or ass. How you tipping? 

This is the only question to ask them. LOL.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

I have had passangers who say this ,some tip some dont. But i always try and educate them on the huge cuts we have endured. Many times i have talked myself into a tip. And a few times i have been penalized for it. In the end the name of the game is money. Just put your best foot forward and hope they are decent human beings. Thats all you can do. Giving them a 1 star is like giving a baby a red button to push,it means nothing.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Mista T said:


> View attachment 382987
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure you will.


95% of my clients that say "i'll tip u in the app", have NOT.
#letthemburn


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

@Mista T had a great time last night. You were the best. Will call you...

we should hangout sometime...


----------



## BigDawg71a (Nov 29, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Cash, gas, or ass. How you tipping?
> 
> This is the only question to ask them. LOL.


No one rides for free! Lol


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Uber pax that promises to tip in the app gets an automatic rating downgrade. In my experience, nine times out of ten that's an empty promise, so the one odd duck good guy gets the short straw.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

I would say 95% of the pax that have said that to me have followed through on their word.


----------



## ANiME (Aug 10, 2018)

Mista T said:


> View attachment 382987
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure you will.


LOL.. I really don't underhand why people always say that but they never tip. It really bother me when they say it. Because I hate lies!

I just wish they don't say anything at all. And say what they can do. Such as leaving a good rating and a nice comment. Which I appreciate more than a fake$ tip!


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

ill tip you in the app is code for all f you in the A...as soon as you close out the trip...may we never meet again ..sincerely ima dooshbg


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm still waiting for one from yesterday.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

3 magic words. Works 90% of the time.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

BigBadJohn said:


> 3 magic words. Works 90% of the time.


free hand job? lol


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

ANiME said:


> I just wish they don't say anything at all. And say what they can do. Such as leaving a good rating and a nice comment. Which I appreciate more than a fake$ tip!


They can do whatever they want. I'd definitely not be happy with someone who told me they were rating me instead of tipping me. Anyone who can afford an Uber over walking or the bus can afford a $1-5 tip. They have a choice. If someone chooses to rate instead of tipping that is their right, but someone who can "afford" a $10 ride can "afford" a $12 ride too.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

i had the unfortunate err pleasure of entertaining a drunk i picked up the day after thanksgiving from a casino. he was out all night drinking and gambling..he told me he won 1600 and that he was really grateful that i saved his life by giving him a ride and that he was gonna tip me 40%......


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Cash, gas, or ass. How you tipping?
> 
> This is the only question to ask them. LOL.


That saying was back in the day. Now you may get a transsexual who has no cash or gas.


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

How long do they have to actually leave that tip?
Waiting for one from bout 35 days ago, actually said they would tip in a text.
About 25 more since, but I am sure they will. 
Maybe tonight or tomorrow, or next week. Can they tip next year?
It takes hope in a hopeless world! WSP


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TCar said:


> How long do they have to actually leave that tip?
> Waiting for one from bout 35 days ago, actually said they would tip in a text.
> About 25 more since, but I am sure they will.
> Maybe tonight or tomorrow, or next week. Can they tip next year?
> It takes hope in a hopeless world! WSP


Tcar have a seat. I don't know how to tell you this but..... pax lie &#128563;&#128556;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TCar said:


> How long do they have to actually leave that tip?
> Waiting for one from bout 35 days ago, actually said they would tip in a text.
> About 25 more since, but I am sure they will.
> Maybe tonight or tomorrow, or next week. Can they tip next year?
> It takes hope in a hopeless world! WSP


72 hours for Gryft and two weeks on Goober.

I am around 50/50 on the "I'll tip you in the app"


----------



## Irish (Nov 27, 2019)

If you don’t expect it you enjoy getting it all the more. I think people have forgotten the definition of gratuity.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mista T said:


> View attachment 382987
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure you will.


I tell 'em like it is. No one that says that has ever tipped. Then I give them 1*.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I recall when that feature was first launched circa 2016-17. The first pax that actually said "I can tip you in the app, right?" when exiting the car did not. That set the tone for what was to come. After drivers begged and pleaded for that feature for years it turned out to be the best tool for pax that didn't want to tip in the first place.


----------

